# 1995 NOS Center Gold Daytons



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Putting these out there for serious cash offers. These are NOS pre-stamped center golds from 1995. Reverse 13x7 72 spokes. Gold nipples, spokes, hubs, and knockoffs with chrome dish. They have never had tires on them. I've been told that pre-stamped Daytons are higher quality than what they are making now. They are in the original boxes and come with the highly sought after discontinued plain swept knockoffs. Also come with 5x4.75 adapters. The adapters were installed on a car just to move it around a shop on some other wheels. The rims still have the spray silicone on them, that's why they look a little dull in the pictures. They still have the original paperwork and stickers on the hubs. Dayton no longer makes gold wheels so these are irreplaceable. They are not going to be cheap. PM serious cash offers. I would rather not ship, but will at buyers expense so keep that in mind when making your offer. If you were lowriding in the '90's then you know these were the shit.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 26 2011, 07:52 PM~20427296
> *:0
> *


Knew it wouldn't take you long to respond. But damn that was fast. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I love those knockoffs, so if you are truly interested in the wheels and would prefer the three prong swept with chip insert I have a chrome set in excellent condition I can offer instead...here are some pics with that knockoff. I also have a plain three prong fluted set if you like those. The bottom pic is of the fluted knockoff on my center gold 88's. :biggrin: Both sets are real dayton also. The fluted ones have only been on the car to roll it onto the trailer and off the trailer then into my garage...other than that they are new.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 26 2011, 08:54 PM~20427313
> *Knew it wouldn't take you long to respond. But damn that was fast. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


SIMON DOGGY GOOD LUCK WITH SALE :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

pm sent about your 3 wings with chips


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20427964
> *pm sent about your 3 wings with chips
> *


Returned


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20428123
> *Returned
> *



Thanks man..keep me in mind


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship:   :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: TTT.......


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Feb 13, 2011)

are these the ones lonestar was selling ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL OR NOTHING_@Apr 27 2011, 10:00 AM~20431376
> *are these the ones lonestar was selling ?
> *


Nope...his had chrome spokes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

an excellent example of dayton wire wheels


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2011, 10:20 AM~20431519
> *an excellent example of dayton wire wheels
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

How much?


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

That's AMERICAN QUALITY right their!!!!!!!!!!!!

who ever the buyer is should keep them just the way they are!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much homie pm me ASAP


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:0 nice im kool i got two sets already :biggrin: good luck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these wheels will take any square and turn him into a player


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

shit ..those 3 wings would turn me into a player. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20435799
> *these wheels will take any square and turn him into a player
> *


As the saying goes ...Those who know just know.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

green for the money, gold for tha hunnies


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2011, 10:38 PM~20435921
> *green for the money, gold for tha hunnies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2011, 08:38 PM~20435921
> *green for the money, gold for tha hunnies
> *


It cost to floss


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:biggrin: PIMP SHIT :biggrin: RAW DA


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@Apr 28 2011, 06:31 PM~20442917
> *:biggrin: PIMP SHIT :biggrin: RAW DA
> *


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Be like Hector...roll center golds :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

No one wants some old school Dayton quality? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nobody gots old skool dayton money :biggrin: 


ttt


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 4 2011, 06:01 PM~20485732
> *nobody gots old skool dayton money :biggrin:
> ttt
> *


 :roflmao: That's probably a good point.  Quality is not cheap.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 07:28 PM~20485890
> *:roflmao: That's probably a good point.   Quality is not cheap.
> *



yessir, and i am among those that wish they had the bread :happysad: 

these remind me of the 90's


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

but to satisfy my curiosity, what would be an acceptable offer? :dunno:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 4 2011, 07:36 PM~20486399
> *but to satisfy my curiosity, what would be an acceptable offer? :dunno:
> *


3 racks would get them.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 08:38 PM~20486428
> *3 racks would get them.
> *



definately worth it.  







theres a string of corner stores open real late down the block, i'll be right back :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 4 2011, 07:42 PM~20486468
> *definately worth it.
> theres a string of corner stores open real late down the block, i'll be right back :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget to grab the VHS tape.  Or shit, nowadays it's probably gonna be a hard drive. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 08:48 PM~20486522
> *Don't forget to grab the VHS tape.   Or shit, nowadays it's probably gonna be a hard drive. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: good call


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 08:48 PM~20486522
> *Don't forget to grab the VHS tape.   Or shit, nowadays it's probably gonna be a hard drive. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F8JZbqZbtE&feature=related

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaAo4DuyIf4


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 08:38 PM~20486428
> *3 racks would get them.
> *



Now send me the wheels..


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 26 2011, 07:55 PM~20427326
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I gotta give ant a bump. I like those.....


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 8 2011, 12:05 PM~20508054
> *I gotta give ant a bump.  I like those.....
> *


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## anydice (Nov 1, 2009)

those are some beautiful rims. If I had a clue where to come up with the cash , I'd have bought them already. and I dont even have a ride right now!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anydice_@May 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20602162
> * those are some beautiful rims. If I had a clue where to come up with the cash , I'd have bought them already. and I dont even have a ride right now!
> *


Get your money right and get back to me. Nothing wrong with getting wheels before the car. I had my first set of roadsters sitting in the garage for 6 months before I got my first tre back in the day.


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

up we go.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

925rider said:


> ttt


 :wave:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

*THOSE ARE SOME NICE RIMS GOOD LUCK ON SALE*


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

gema68 said:


> *THOSE ARE SOME NICE RIMS GOOD LUCK ON SALE*


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Sale pending :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> Sale pending :biggrin:


Price Plz
PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

whats your idea on price?


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

hey whats up u stil got them how much or cal me 7287787 fred


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up u stil got wheels and how much thanks


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

lealbros said:


> whats up u stil got wheels and how much thanks


Wheels are sold...thanks for your interest.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Ant63ss said:


> Wheels are sold...thanks for your interest.


----------

